# urban german - NS Suburban



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

Recently took some pics of my newly acquired german street toy so thought i'd post them up. Don't seem to see very many NS bikes on MTBR...they are definitely growing in popularity downunder. One of the best (and lightest at 5.2-5.3lbs) cromo street specific frames you can get IMO. The Hayes9 brake is temporary, till i get some tasty Saint/XT's front and back.

All i can say is i am totally blown away by how this thing rides. The geo feels absolutely perfect and it rides super smooth even as a fully rigid setup. The Germans definitely got it spot on! :thumbsup:

*Spec:*
Frame: '06 NS Suburban in pearlesent white
Fork: '07 24 Bicycles SanKuKai black rigids
Bars: NS Lil-Sista in black (nice & wide)
Stem: NS Moto Pro in pearl white 
Front Hub: NS Roller QR
Rear Hub: NS Coaster SS
Rims: Mavic EX721, hand built with Sapim SS spokes
Tyres: Maxxis Holy Roller 60a 2.4" 
Brakes: (temporary) Hayes HFX9 rear, looking at Saint/XT combo Fr & Rr
Crankset: '06 Shimano XT hollowtech II, BBB CNC machined 32t sprocket
Pedals: '06 NS Legeater sealed catridge pedals
Freewheel: ACS
Chain: KMC Cool Chain
Seat: WTB Laser-V Titanium (light as!)
Seat Post: Avenir Racepost w micro-adjust (cut)

*Weight: ~11.5kg (~25lbs)*

*Pics:*









































































Cheers,


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'll go change boxers now...


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

That is mint dude. Mind me asking how much something like that set you back?


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

That's a rad looking bike. Good job.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice build man! sooo light. so simple. yeah, NSB is def. a rare breed in NA...

better hope you don't strip a pedal out of one of those cranks!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

epic...very hot ride


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Great acquisition. That's a fantastic looking ride.


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

delicious.

hey is that dc logo a sticker or painted on?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Mmmmm that's sick!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i dig those pedles. that stem is ginormas! looks heeeaaavyy.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

ever thought of 80mm suspension? looks sick


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> ever thought of 80mm suspension? looks sick


65mm Tuned Marzocchi 4X. 'nuff said.


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

jasevr4 said:


> That is mint dude. Mind me asking how much something like that set you back?


Cheers. Well i was lucky enough to acquire most of this baby second hand, but for interest sake i can tell you the frame (at least in OZ) new is around US$590-600, the 24 Bicycles fork (which _is _new) around US$390-400 ...then there is the wheelset  ...Probably in the order of roughtly US$1600-1800 build i guess. Check out www.ribbed.com.au or www.ns-bikes.com for some of the frame & parts details. The only compromise in the build at the mo is the brake, which ain't going to last long as i just ordered my saint levers & xt calipers. :thumbsup:


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> i dig those pedles. that stem is ginormas! looks heeeaaavyy.


The stem? Well it actually doesn't look that big in real life (perhaps its the colour?). Its pretty minimal actually for maximum clearance. Heavy? Meh, 290g ain't bad, though i do have a lighter DMR Headstock (239g) floating around, but its no where near the same quality as this NS Moto Pro. The bike is more than light enough as it is.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Rigid riders are core.


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> ontario_bike said:
> 
> 
> > ever thought of 80mm suspension? looks sick
> ...


Suspension fork? Hmm i could maybe be tempted if my wrists start hating me but TBH this bike is just incredible to ride rigid, and for technical street/park, which is its intended use, its very very hard to beat. BTW from a geo point of view remember these frenchy forks are height corrected so the geometry remains perfect. 



XSL_WiLL said:


> Rigid riders are core.


Haha, you said it dude! :cornut:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

starship303 said:


> Suspension fork? Hmm i could maybe be tempted if my wrists start hating me but TBH this bike is just incredible to ride rigid, and for technical street/park, which is its intended use, its very very hard to beat. BTW from a geo point of view remember these frenchy forks are height corrected so the geometry remains perfect.
> 
> Haha, you said it dude! :cornut:


Your bike is very sexy nonetheless, when will we enjoy some riding pics?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

starship303 said:


> The stem? Well it actually doesn't look that big in real life (perhaps its the colour?). Its pretty minimal actually for maximum clearance. Heavy? Meh, 290g ain't bad, though i do have a lighter DMR Headstock (239g) floating around, but its no where near the same quality as this NS Moto Pro. The bike is more than light enough as it is.


maybe its because theres 3 bolts on the steerer tube clammper side


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

*Burbans and Lacs*

:headphones:.... this if for the Burbans and the Cadillacs, with them tens and them twelves bumpin in the back... :headphones:


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh. . . .

What snaky said . . .


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

That is one bad, bad ride my friend :thumbsup: 

I wanted to do a white and black theme on the next bike I ride and your bike just confirmed my thoughts on how it would look damn good. How much does it weigh? That thing looks bomb-proof. The only thing differently I would do in the build would be a set of 24" wheels since it will be an urban machine, but that's not a really big issue anyways. Have fun riding the hell out of that thing!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

E30Evolution said:


> That is one bad, bad ride my friend :thumbsup:
> 
> I wanted to do a white and black theme on the next bike I ride and your bike just confirmed my thoughts on how it would look damn good. How much does it weigh? That thing looks bomb-proof. The only thing differently I would do in the build would be a set of 24" wheels since it will be an urban machine, but that's not a really big issue anyways. Have fun riding the hell out of that thing!


sorry to pirate, but here's one that's been around awhile (as you can tell by the now defunct unreal cycles older gallery). and for the DueceQuad lovers, 24 action - with some also now defunct Atomlab GI Street rims - heavy as all heft!


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

cool thanx for posting that pic ^^^ ...TBH i've not really seen many another rigid NS bikes, especially with the same forks as mine! they actually look like the no-brake mount version of my fork. 

hmmm, this is my own opinion but i do still think the 24's look a little strange on it, but perhaps thats 'cos i look at mine so much. :skep: 

he's running brakeless too. must be one of those crazy BMX types...  
bring on my front & rear XT's with saint levers! (just ordered them)


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

why you got the brake on the left hand side? normally the brake runs on the left...is it a preference thing or is there a reason for it?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

free rider said:


> why you got the brake on the left hand side? normally the brake runs on the left...is it a preference thing or is there a reason for it?


for some reason... right/rear is a North American thing, and "moto" or right/front & left/rear is a European or Aussie thing. this is just a general stereotype, I'm not saying all, but yeah, it is a preference thing, no other real reason that I'm aware of. but hey, I can still rip a motorcycle just fine, the bike doesn't mess me up.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> for some reason... right/rear is a North American thing, and "moto" or right/front & left/rear is a European or Aussie thing. this is just a general stereotype, I'm not saying all, but yeah, it is a preference thing, no other real reason that I'm aware of. but hey, I can still rip a motorcycle just fine, the bike doesn't mess me up.


Damn dude everything in America and Australia is flipped around


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

starship303 said:


> Cheers. Well i was lucky enough to acquire most of this baby second hand, but for interest sake i can tell you the frame (at least in OZ) new is around US$590-600, the 24 Bicycles fork (which _is _new) around US$390-400 ...then there is the wheelset  ...Probably in the order of roughtly US$1600-1800 build i guess. Check out www.ribbed.com.au or www.ns-bikes.com for some of the frame & parts details. The only compromise in the build at the mo is the brake, which ain't going to last long as i just ordered my saint levers & xt calipers. :thumbsup:


Thanks mate :thumbsup:

Promise I won't copy you


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

WOw, that is one really really sweeeeet looking ride. Looks like the perfect balance between a full sized MTB and a BMX. The geometry looks really nice too. That thing will be awesome on DJs and skateparks! I really want to set something like that up someday because my Giant STP feels a little cumbersome, and my 24" Mosh Cruiser feels a little too tight and sketchy.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Is it really 25lbs!?!?! thats damn light if it is. I wonder how those cranks will hold up tho....


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

cummings said:


> Is it really 25lbs!?!?! thats damn light if it is. I wonder how those cranks will hold up tho....


the weight? well it is a very light frame (for cromo), rigid fork, light wheelset (the NS hubs are pretty light), no gears, fairly light accessories...so yeah its light but without compromising reliability or strength IMO.

the XT Hollowtech II cranks? hmm i've got a fair bit of faith in them. I'm also relatively light (around 70kg/155lbs) and (hopefully) fairly smooth so i'm never that hard on my equipment (though should i be worried? is there something i should know?  ). definitely no big hucking to flat! :nono:



InnovateorDie said:


> delicious.
> 
> hey is that dc logo a sticker or painted on?


nah the black "DC" logo is just a sticker.



sittingduck said:


> WOw, that is one really really sweeeeet looking ride. Looks like the perfect balance between a full sized MTB and a BMX. The geometry looks really nice too. That thing will be awesome on DJs and skateparks! I really want to set something like that up someday because my Giant STP feels a little cumbersome, and my 24" Mosh Cruiser feels a little too tight and sketchy.


Yeah these, along with NPJ and Last bikes, are renouned for their very good geo...all three are also German ...do they know something others don't?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> sorry to pirate, but here's one that's been around awhile (as you can tell by the now defunct unreal cycles older gallery). and for the DueceQuad lovers, 24 action - with some also now defunct Atomlab GI Street rims - heavy as all heft!


A friend of mine has the G.I. Street rims. Heavy as hell, but possibly unbreakable? All spokes have almost no tension left in them, and he pounds on them really hard, and they're still straight and round. Crazy tough rims.


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> for some reason... right/rear is a North American thing, and "moto" or right/front & left/rear is a European or Aussie thing. this is just a general stereotype, I'm not saying all, but yeah, it is a preference thing, no other real reason that I'm aware of. but hey, I can still rip a motorcycle just fine, the bike doesn't mess me up.


yeah the brake thing is just geography-related. i guess there is no right or wrong way, though it does kind of make sense to match it with motocycles...i would be curious to know how long it would take me to get used to a US setup. i think you'd learn pretty fast (just like driving left & right hand drive cars). meh, each to their own.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

starship303 said:


> yeah the brake thing is just geography-related. i guess there is no right or wrong way, though it does kind of make sense to match it with motocycles...i would be curious to know how long it would take me to get used to a US setup. i think you'd learn pretty fast (just like driving left & right hand drive cars). meh, each to their own.


I have run my rear brake on the left for 0ver 30 years. Mainly because I always figured I should have the front brake on the right. If I were left handed, I would have the front on the left.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

starship303 said:


> yeah the brake thing is just geography-related. i guess there is no right or wrong way, though it does kind of make sense to match it with motocycles...i would be curious to know how long it would take me to get used to a US setup. i think you'd learn pretty fast (just like driving left & right hand drive cars). meh, each to their own.


bah, "getting used to" is just garbage. i thought it would cause problems for me. ive ridden bmx bikes with right-side rear brake since i was like 7. got my motorcycle at 19, and still riding bmx/DJ bikes since i started; have no confusion between front or rear being on the right.

but yea, you learn quick. i think i could throw either my bmx or dj brake (exclusively rear brake) on either side and within 10 minutes id adjust to each riding type.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

WTF dude, way to bring up a dead post.. This things like 9 months old!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

urbanfreerider said:


> WTF dude, way to bring up a dead post.. This things like 9 months old!


GET OUT OF THIS FORUM.

seriously, right now.


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

there frames are so sick....nice build


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

urbanfreerider said:


> WTF dude, way to bring up a dead post.. This things like 9 months old!


:madman:


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Isn't NS Bikes from Poland? Im pretty sure it is.

Anyways, killer bike dude!


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

lookng to save weight i assume?
run rim brakes and shwable tabletops


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

-.---.- said:


> Isn't NS Bikes from Poland? Im pretty sure it is.
> 
> Anyways, killer bike dude!


yeah, NS Bikes is originally a Polish company... not sure of their country of construction though, I'd assume Taiwan, although there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

resurection...


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*I love that bike*

Props


----------

